# Hello New member here



## Bodyplex (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello I am a new member I hot to learn a lot from these forum and all the great info you guys can provide me


----------



## Arnold (Jul 23, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Bodyplex* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## loveforfood (Jul 23, 2011)

hi I'm new too and psyched and eager to learn asmuch as I can


----------



## cane87 (Jul 24, 2011)

welcome buddy.. im kind of new myself.. glad to have u aboard


----------



## dub (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello & welcome


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## quick01 (Jul 24, 2011)

What's up, and welcome!


----------



## jonnybravoSA (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome, being a new guy myself is so frustrating! hahahaha


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 25, 2011)

welcome to the board.


----------



## dubz (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## obeymyarm (Jul 28, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Caz Rad (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome to the boards.  Glad to have you!


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

Stick around... you'll learn a lot


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

